# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Albrecht Dürer

## E=mc²

*Heil Dürer!*

Albrecht Dürer, piktori nga Nurembergu ne mes te depresionit dhe melankolise. Nuk e dinte, por ishte nje Frojd i Mesjetes ne art: me pikturat e tij interpretonte ankthet dhe makthet e epokes. Me nje shikim vizionari qe do te parathoshte ato qe do te ndodhnin shekuj me vone. Jeta eshte pikerisht Dürer-i te vjen te thuash menjehere sapo sheh pikturen e vogel vaj ne telajo Krishti i dhimbjeve te vitit 1493, vizatuar vetem ne moshen 22-vjecare nga mjeshtri gjerman Albrecht, pikerisht ai pra, Dürer-i, i lindur ne Nuremberg ne vitin 1471, femija e trete ne tetembedhjete te tille i nje argjendari qe mund te quhej nje lloj Bvlgari i asaj kohe. Krishti ne pikture duket me te vertete i pangushellueshem. I mbeshtetur me berrylin mbi gju, i pergjakur nga ushtat dhe kurora me gjemba, duket se e ka humbur shpresen se mund te ringrihet, sipas asaj qe ishte parathene pas tri diteve. Depresioni dhe melankolia jane dy gjendje shpirterore qe i interesojne se tepermi Dürer-it tone, aq sa ne vitin 1514 krijoi nje pikture me titull  Melankolia I, nje grua qe nuk gjen ngushellim e qe duket se po reflekton mbi fatet e botes. Pa e ditur, Dürer kishte qene nje Freud mesjetar ne art, fantazite e dala nga peneli i tij interpretojne ankthet dhe makthet e kohes se tij. Teper e njohur seria e gravurave mbi Apokalipsin, te frymezuara nga Ungjilli i Shen Gjonit, qe ngjajne sikur ne ditet e sotme te ekzistonte nje artist qe te ishte ne gjendje qe me pak imazhe te pershkruante kataklizmat e se ardhmes qe do te prodhonte efekte serre.

*Ne shkollen e apenineve.*

Albrecht Dürer, pervecse artist eshte edhe shkencetar, matematicien dhe udhetar. Shkroi nje teori mbi proporcionet e trupit njerezor. Akuarelet e tij te bukur jane me teper nje studim i nje gjeologu, i nje botanisti apo te nje eksperti te zoologjise sesa fryt i fantazise se nje artisti. Te jashtezakonshme per nga saktesia jane edhe gravurat e tij te luleve e barerave, por edhe ato te kafsheve qe nga lepuri i zakonshem e deri tek rinoqeronti ekzotik. Sigurisht qe nuk mund te mos joshej nga arti i mjeshterve te Rilindjes, prandaj udhetoi dy here ne Itali, ku vec teknikave te piktures mundi te admironte dhe te perftonte edhe nga teknologjia e gatimit qe ai e adhuronte. Ne Venecia, ku jetoi per nje periudhe te gjate kohe, studioi mjeshtrit e piktures italiane, i pari mes te cileve qe Mantegna. Do te mesonte mjaft shpejt. Ne vetem pese dite vizatoi Krishti mes mjekeve dhe i la gojehapur koleget veneciane, qe do te nisin ta shihnin me dyshim dhe zili, te vetedijshem qe pervecse ishte i zoti, ky mysafir i larget ishte edhe inteligjent. Me friken se mos ai mesonte shume nga metodat dhe sekretet e tyre, ata i dhane te kuptonte se nuk ishte me i mirepritur ne rrethet e tyre. Por do te kishte fatin ta merrte ne mbrojtje nen krahet e tij gjigandi i vjeter i piktures veneciane, Xhovani Belini, qe do ta mbronte nga xhelozite e te tjereve dhe duke e admiruar zotesine e do ti blinte madje disa nga vizatimet.

*Me nje mik si Luteri.*

Me te kaluar dy vjet, ai vendosi te kthehej ne Gjermani me i depresuar se me pare, duke u malluar per Italine jo dhe aq per miqesite sesa per stilin e jetes, drita e artit te tij. Do te arrije me ne fund te arsyetoje e do te ngushellohet me suksesin e veprave te tij, te vleresuara se tepermi nga kisha gjermane, e cila kishte filluar te peshtjellohej nga idete e reja te Erazmit dhe Luterit, miq te Durer-it, njerez qe refuzonin Diktat-in e Kishes se Romes dhe zakonin e saj te keq per te bere kontrabande me dhenien e pafajesise ne shkembim te cdo lloj qeseje me monedha te arta. Gravurat e Durer-it rrefejne raportin e njerezve me Zotin ne menyre te drejtperdrejte e te thjeshte, ashtu sic do ta tregonte edhe reforma protestante, pa pasur nevoje per ndermjetes e bakshishe. Perandori Maksimilian do ta emeronte artistin e tij te oborrit, duke e derguar per te shetitur Evropen Veriore, si nje njeri te njohur tashme dhe te nderuar. Perjetesisht i pakenaqur nga dijet e tij, do te pershkoje me artin dhe aftesine e tij te pabesueshme teknike shkencen, matematiken dhe filozofine, duke mos arritur asnjehere te beje bashke shpirtin e artit me idete e zbuluara nga mendja. Me vdekjen e Maksimilianit, Albrecht Dürer do te mbetet edhe ai pjese e trashegimise te perandorit te ri, Sharlit V. Duke bere eksplorime ne brigjet e Fiandres, ne kerkim te ndonje balene te vdekur per ta studiuar, te ciles ne fund i beri edhe nje portret, ai do te marre nje grip teper te keq per shkak te te ftohtit dhe lageshtires. Edhe pse e kthyen me nxitim ne Nuremberg, ai do te vdese ne vitin 1528, ne moshen 57-vjecare. I vetmi ne llojin e vet, Dürer-i do te mbetet i pakapercyeshem per shekuj me radhe.

*Leonardoja i Gjermanise*

Gravurat e Dürer-it kishin nje sukses te atille sa te fusnin ne krize edhe vete pikturen italiane, nga e cila ai ne vitet e rinise kishte mesuar kaq shume. Rafinimi i figurave te tij, aftesia per te gershetuar detaje te pafundme dhe mundesia per te prodhuar nje numer te madh kopjesh, pra nje shperndarje te madhe qe, edhe pse jo masive, ishte shume me popullore dhe ekonomike sesa mund te beheshin pikturat ne vaj  unike dhe te paperseritshme- do te sillnin nje revolucion te vertete ne boten e imazheve. Ne muret e shtepive te borgjezise se re tregtare do te nisin te behen te modes skenat ne bardh e zi te mjeshtrit te Nurembergut. Nuk do te kete pasues ne tekniken e tij, por do te konsiderohet nje Leorando i vertete. Do te njihej me pas si ai qe solli ne Evropen Veriore linjat e buta te Rilindjes, duke zbutur vijat e forta te artit gotik, ashtu si Trapatoni shume shekuj me vone do tu mesonte futbollisteve gjermane te beheshin me dürer me elegance, pa kerkuar qe me cdo kusht te jene te forte e pathyeshem si te ishin copa druri. Nese nuk do te kishte qene per procesin e fajesimit te krimineleve te nazizmit, sot Nurembergu do te duhej tia dinte per nder famen e tij vetem piktorit. Por ja qe njerezimi preferon qe te nenvizoje historine e tij me gjak dhe jo me letra. Dhe nderkohe qe do te kishte qene kaq bukur qe perpara imazhit mallengjyes te Lindjes, - te gdhendur ne vitin 1504, ku brenda nje shtepie shembur Maria po perkund foshnjen Jezus dhe jashte Jozefi po merr uje nga pusi, duke i dhene fese dhe besimit shijen magjike te nje skene intime familjare plot paqe - te mund te therrisnim pa u ndrojtur dhe pa kujtime te keqija: Heil Dürer.

----------


## E=mc²



----------

